# blieb keine Zeit



## Kaikaik

*Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit,* noch etwas zu sagen oder zu fragen, er ...

Al alemán le faltó tiempo para decir o preguntar algo.


----------



## kunvla

Kaikaik said:


> Hola:*
> 
> Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit,* noch etwas zu sagen oder zu fragen, er ...
> 
> Al alemán le faltó tiempo para decir o preguntar algo.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.


Hola otra vez: Literalmente la frase dice que _al alemán no le quedó tiempo para decir o preguntar algo más_, pero tu traducción también es válida.
Saludos,


----------



## gaaa

y si se dice *Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit,* UM etwas zu sagen oder zu fragen

tiene sentido aun????


----------



## kunvla

Hola:





gaaa said:


> y si se dice *Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit,* UM etwas zu sagen oder zu fragen*.*
> 
> tiene sentido aun????


Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit*.* *Um* überhaupt noch etwas zu sagen, brüllte er vor Ärger «Das werden noch sehen».

Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

gaaa said:
			
		

> y si se dice *Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit,* UM etwas zu sagen oder zu fragen
> 
> tiene sentido aun????


No me parece falso, aunque es posible que sea coloquial.



			
				kunvla said:
			
		

> «Das werden *wir* noch sehen»


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> Dem Deutschen blieb keine Zeit*.* *Um* überhaupt noch etwas zu sagen, brüllte er vor Ärger «Das werden *wir* noch sehen».


Por supuesto,_ wir_. Gracias, Captain Lars.

Saludos y feliz Navidad para todos,


----------

